
Game Off 2017 winners - indescions_2017
https://github.com/blog/2483-game-off-2017-winners
======
satysin
It is interesting to see no games were developed using C, C++ or Java and
outside of JS for web games it is all C# and Unity.

I don't really follow game dev, is C# popular in the industry then? I know a
couple of popular indie games were developed using C# and Unity but has it
made its way into the bigger studios?

~~~
cgijoe
As I understand it, Unity is crazy gargantuan huge, and C# basically came
along for the ride. Many extremely popular recent games were made in Unity,
including Cuphead, Kerbal Space Program, Cities Skylines, Firewatch, Monument
Valley, Ori and the Blind Forest, Superhot, and more.

~~~
GuiA
Yeah, I remember playing around with Unity when their main selling point was
being a game engine for the Mac. It’s insane how they went from niche novelty
to utterly dominating an industry.

------
RyanRies
I'm guessing that the time-crunch of being a "game jam" drove most of the
participant's decisions to use Unity and C#.

